# Sm bus controller



## frustratedIam (Apr 19, 2005)

I did a clean install of xp home and have a sm bus controller that needs a driver. The processor is a amd athlon xp. I have no clue how to find the chipset. I looked on AMD website and I need to know the chipset in order to get drivers ..
Help Me , Please. This is driving me crazy!:upset: 

This is not my pc and the guy who bought it has no installtion disks for any hardware. I found all on net except sm bus controller

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Theguitarguy (Mar 1, 2006)

You'd need to find out the motherboard make and model, then go to the motherboard manufacturers website and hopefully they have the motherboard chipset drivers available. I did this awhile ago after i had to do a system recovery and it fixed my SM bus controller conflict.

if you don't know how to find out the motherboard info use a program like Belarc to get your system info


----------



## frustratedIam (Apr 19, 2005)

:wave: :heartlove Thank you TheGuitarGuy
You are definately my new best friend. I wish I would have asked for help 2 days ago! I can finally get to sleep! Thankyou!!!!!
Sincerely Sue


----------



## kazan1051 (Mar 29, 2007)

Try going to Support.ati.com and download the Southbridge driver.


----------

